# Turtle Beach Audio Advantage Micro II USB Opinions



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

I was thinking of ordering this little guy up to a notebook I'm using for HTPC duty. The notebook has HDMI out with 2ch audio, but no pass through. This adapter:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036VO4X4/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details

is supposed to allow DTS/AC3 signals pass through with the optical adapter. I've used AC3 Filter for years and have read that it is required to decode and pass through s/pdif.

Anyone have any exsperiece with this little USB card?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Ben,
Unfortunately I have no experience with this adapter but I am interested in anything you find out about it. I'm not really thrilled with the Thunderbolt adapters needed with my MacBook Pro so if this USB adapter would work.....


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure its Mac compatible, but from what I've read, you have to have an onboard DTS decoder(like AC3 filter). But all the reviews for headphone/output have been good. There is a model above this one that also has a mic jack, but no s/pdif out.

I went ahead and ordered it, so I'll let ya know how it goes as soon as I get it!


----------

